# Iphone 4 bb 4.11.08



## Abusiddiqueg (Mar 25, 2012)

Pls I need help with my iPhone 4. I bought the phone from a man and mistakenly updated the iOS from 4.3 to iOS 5.0.1 but unfortunately the basebAnd was updated too to 4.11.08 and I am not able to unlock it even on ios 5.1.1. Now I need help on what to do I tried to downgrade the iOS to 4.x but I don't know how to go about it. Pls I need your help and advice on what to do to get the phone unlocked and working, I don't mind any iOS I just want to see it unlocked. Thank you as I look forward to seeing your advices.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Abusiddiqueg said:


> Pls I need help with my iPhone 4. I bought the phone from a man and mistakenly updated the iOS from 4.3 to iOS 5.0.1 but unfortunately the basebAnd was updated too to 4.11.08 and I am not able to unlock it even on ios 5.1.1. Now I need help on what to do I tried to downgrade the iOS to 4.x but I don't know how to go about it. Pls I need your help and advice on what to do to get the phone unlocked and working, I don't mind any iOS I just want to see it unlocked. Thank you as I look forward to seeing your advices.


Unlocking isn't possible for you on that baseband. 

I believe you can update to the iPad's baseband, but it'll cause problems. 

Best bet is to either give a Gevey SIM a try or get a carrier to unlock it for you.


----------



## Abusiddiqueg (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok thank you sir but I gevey sim is not sold in this location where I am


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Abusiddiqueg said:


> Pls I need help with my iPhone 4. I bought the phone from a man and mistakenly updated the iOS from 4.3 to iOS 5.0.1 but unfortunately the basebAnd was updated too to 4.11.08 and I am not able to unlock it even on ios 5.1.1. Now I need help on what to do I tried to downgrade the iOS to 4.x but I don't know how to go about it. Pls I need your help and advice on what to do to get the phone unlocked and working, I don't mind any iOS I just want to see it unlocked. Thank you as I look forward to seeing your advices.


Then your only option is a carrier unlock.


----------



## Abusiddiqueg (Mar 25, 2012)

Pls can you guide me on how to do that?


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Abusiddiqueg said:


> Pls can you guide me on how to do that?


You have to ask your carrier.


----------



## Abusiddiqueg (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok thanks a lot. I'm grateful for your concern. Although no operator here in my country can unlock it. I guess I will just take it in good faith since there is no option for me on this part of the planet.


----------



## Bogmat (Jun 12, 2012)

You can try this Vid out, not sure if it still works but worth a try i guess.
I did a bit of looking around cause i got a mate whos still on 4.3.3 and wants to update but will need an unlock and ATM as far as i know sorry dude but no unlock as of yet with Abenth or Redsn0w

FREE Unlock ANY iPhone 4 04.11.08/04.12.01, iPhone 4S and iPhone 3GS - YouTube

PS try Ebay or amazon for Gevey sims they will ship all over the world


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

That is the SAM unlock, which has been patched. Won't work.


----------



## Nick Johnson (Jul 17, 2012)

*How to Downgrade iOS 5.0.1 to iOS 4.3.3*

*Step 1:* Put your device into DFU mode.
*Step 2:* Verify that your Hosts file is devoid of any Apple references (see video)
*Step 3:* Open RedSn0w > Go to Extras > Click PwnedDFU. Your screen should remain black on your iDevice.
*Step 4:* Open TinyUmbrella, click Start TSS Server
*Step 5:* Open iTunes hold Option+Restore (Shift+Restore in Windows) and select the iOS 4.3.3 Firmware.
*Step 6:* If you receive Recovery Error (1), close out of iTunes.
*Step 7:* In TinyUmbrella click Advanced and uncheck “Set Hosts to Cydia on Exit…” Close TinyUmbrella.
*Step 8:* Open RedSn0w > Go to Extras > Click Recovery fix. Your screen should look as if the device is being jailbroken. It should then go back to a solid black screen.
*Step 9:* Open RedSn0w > Go to Extras > Click Just boot. Your device will now boot and you should see the Pwnapple logo. Your device should now be successfully back on iOS 4.3.3
*Step 10:* Open iTunes to activate your device.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Nick Johnson said:


> How to Downgrade iOS 5.0.1 to iOS 4.3.3
> 
> Step 1: Put your device into DFU mode.
> Step 2: Verify that your Hosts file is devoid of any Apple references (see video)
> ...


The OP wasn't asking how to downgrade his firmware, but his baseband, which cannot be done.


----------

